# Manual vs Automatic



## ronhon

I am shopping for a pick up truck to start my snow plow business. What are the pros and cons for plowing with manual transmission? Thank you very much your helps. :waving:


----------



## meathead1134

do a search on this, it gets brought up all of the time


----------



## bigjoe871

www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25389&highlight=manual+automatic


----------



## ronhon

*Snoway vs Blizzard*

Thank you very much. I have my decision now. But I still have another question. For the last few months, I did researches on snow plows. Finally I narrow my decision on two products - Snoway 28V or Blizzard 810.

The price are closed for the two products. Each manufacturer claims the unique features such as expandable blade for the Blizzard and down pressure for the Snoway will significantly improve the plow speed. I also studied the dealers and they both have convenient dealer locations in Toronto, Ontario.

Currently my clients are focus on commericals, plowing the parking lots. I plan to extend to the residentials in the next two years.

I would like to learn from somebody who has experiences and opinions on these products. Are the features which the manufactures highlight practical? Any more suggestions for selecting an appropriate plow? Thanks a lot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Manual theres to much to do, you have enough stuff to do while plowing..


----------



## makplow

Hi ron I own a subaru sti for 2 years. 6 speed manual. blast to drive!! I guess its a matter of preferance. I perfer a auto for plowing myself. if your doing long driveways or large parking lots a standard would work, but if you do alot of short runs. I agree with epic lawn to much to do plus your liable to burn alot of clutches. good luck on what ever you decide.:salute:


----------



## Detroitdan

plowing with a standard sucks. It is bearable if you are plowing roads, but anything involving a lot of back and forth will kill you after a while. I know, my first truck was a manual, I swapped in an automatic. My new plowtruck is a manual, and I'm not looking forward to plowing with it. Its gotta get me through this winter though, then I'll eiither find a donor truck to swap with or sell it and put a plow on my one ton.


----------



## douglasl330

*One for stick*

I currently own both. I swear by the stick--autos over heat and fry if you don't service them and run an external cooler. I do a combination of street plowing two small parking lots and a dozen assorted driveways. The stick is still on its original clutch from the factory 180k hard plowing miles later and a good 15 winters under her belt. JMHO--If you run a auto run a guage to watch the temp! I have to install one in my new truck before the season along with a finned pan. An auto does make it simpler, but you could always put the cell phone down!


----------



## westwind

automatic with tranny coolers, faster and IMO very reliable.


----------



## sixspeed

Best rule for newbies on automatic versus manual - if you have to ask the question, buy an automatic...

if you don't already have manual trans in your blood, you'll do better with an auto... You'll need all your co-ordination and concentration for plowing...

As for me I'll stop buying manuals when they stop making them and force me to go automatic.


----------



## SnoFarmer

you can wear out a clutch faster than an auto tyranny plowing, I've used both and we will never have an plow truck with an stick again there slow, to slow. It's to much work push in clutch, hit the breaks, steer the truck,shift in to reverse oops the tyranny is still spinning GGRRIIINNNDDDDD , lift the plow, dump the clutch. back up, (KISS- Keep It Simple Stupid) 
you will sweat your a$$ off working a stick wile your plowing and your clutch knee will be stiff for days.... , 
Give me a auto for plowing any day 
Get your auto tranny serviced every year and get a tranny cooler and you will be fine.


----------

